# Web Site Rental "what do you think?"



## AithinDesign (Aug 12, 2009)

I been thinking about offering a website rental service on my site, and would like to hear your thoughts about this subject. *This post is not offering my services*. I just would like to know if renting a website (for the cost of a cup of coffee per day) would fit your start-up budgets. What would you like to see in a service like this?

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

im confused. what would one be renting?


----------



## AithinDesign (Aug 12, 2009)

Naptime said:


> im confused. what would one be renting?


Hi Naptime, confusion seems to be a norm for this kind of service. I want to give a renter a service of free hosting, custom design and unlimited updates, Logo design (if needed), renter will own their domain, also a eStore that can be used for their website and their facebook and such.

If you were interested, what would you like see in a package?

Chris


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

AithinDesign said:


> Hi Naptime, confusion seems to be a norm for this kind of service.


Am I oversimplifying what you'd like to offer when I translate this to "I want to create my own Shopify/BigCommerce/BigCartel/Whoever..."?


----------



## AithinDesign (Aug 12, 2009)

consultantnomo said:


> Am I oversimplifying what you'd like to offer when I translate this to "I want to create my own Shopify/BigCommerce/BigCartel/Whoever..."?


Sorry, I'm not sure if I know what you mean _"I want to create my own Shopify/BigCommerce/BigCartel/Whoever..."_

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## AithinDesign (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys and girls,

Many of you have visited my site since I posted, and I'm sure you have found me though my signature. But really, my site is not ready for business yet. I have many updates to perform before I go live. That's why I'm looking here for your input. I want to be sure that there's interest for this kind of service, and what you (the client) would like to receive.

I still need to finish my pricing & service guide, and then a service desk for each designer at AD to service your request.

Thank you for the current input, but I would love to know if yes you be interested, and what you would like to receive with a service like this.

Chris


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

AithinDesign said:


> Thank you for the current input, but I would love to know if yes you be interested, and what you would like to receive with a service like this.
> 
> Chris


No. I say this because your own site doesn't yet demonstrate the capabilities you are interested in selling us and, as you've admittedly said, it's not ready. 

If you want to be taken seriously, I would build out your service (and your site's CMS-looking template design) in some demonstrable fashion, and then ask for input. As it is now, you're asking if we would hire you to crank out a site, for some reason rent it from you, and you leave the domain in our control.

It seems what it boils down to is that you are, in effect, providing a financing system to build me a web site that I can pay for for x amount of time. If setting up carts is a forte of yours, I'd further look at how you are currently using your own as being taken seriously often comes down to the little details. Your site currently shows the $1,000 Small Custom Web Site Design as being "In Stock". I would hope so considering it's a service.

Not meant to be harsh, just the reality of what these very experienced eyes are seeing. Also, do you have a portfolio of sites you can show to demonstrate you can deliver?


----------



## AithinDesign (Aug 12, 2009)

consultantnomo,

Thank you for your honesty! I have been considering what you have said, already. The reason I have taken off my signature to my site. It's visually or mechanically not ready yet. It's still in the concept stage. But when it is! It will show off what the community can do for it's clients.

I posted here to get a feeling of this type of service from the market of eCommerce.

The concept of my site is to offer many services. Such as design for print (t-shirts and such), web design, SEO, video marketing, etc. all under one roof (in which is US based). When the site is ready, I will not be the only service provider. The goal will be to find local designers and sale agents thought out the US to work with each client. This is in the hopes that more US based businesses will start purchasing locally, and not over seas. We all know the savings of going over seas for purchasing products and services. We should all be able to see that impact now, more than ever, right?

So, Yes this service would be to offer a financing system. So instead of a mom and pop paying 1000's for a professional US designed site. They can have a local professional locally designed their site with many benefits like hosting, coding, design, unlimited updates, updates on the fly and backups. All this can cost 1000's "year after year" in time and money. As for the domain, I feel that domains are cheap and easy to purchase, and it could be in the best interest for the consumer to own his/her domain. Not saying that the consumer wouldn't own the design or content of their site, with this service. Just that if they want to move the site in the future, and manage there site themselves. It's easier for all parties involved.

Also I've been thinking of adding print design into these packages. Where clients will receive designs for business card, postcards, etc. for offline advertising. Offline advertising is becoming a lost art itself. SEO, email marketing, and so on are great! But most consumers still reacted higher to direct offline marketing.

So consultantnomo.. Thank you for your input, i greatly appreciate it.

Chris


----------

